# (Video) UFC veteran Maiquel Falcao Attacked By Group In Massive Street Fight In Brazil



## Brian King (Jul 8, 2013)

http://www.bjjee.com/bjj-news/video...d-by-group-in-massive-street-fight-in-brazil/

Choose your friends very carefully and follow the s-rules (whichever variation you choose). Once the fight starts do you stand with your friend right or wrong? Often the consequences are minor, mere inconveniences, sometimes great 'war stories' are the result of victory, but as in this case, sometimes the consequences can be life changing. 



> "Falcaos friend and fellow mixed martial arts (MMA) fighter Kaue Mena (7-0 1 NC) is then leveled with a 2×4 and viciously battered with follow-up strikes and kicks to the head on the ground. According to Bloody Elbow, he is still in critical condition at the intensive care unit of Hospital do Coração.



Regards
Brian King


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 8, 2013)

I saw that this morning perusing videos, but i didnt know it was a recent occurance. Well, thats certainly a thing.

In any case, just not getting involved might not have helped, since he was still a part of the target group.  The aggressors reinitiated the attack several times - Its not a stretch that theyd have chased him down.


----------



## simplicity (Jul 9, 2013)

I always say: "You fight like you train and train like you fight".... Bottom line, fighting is fighting and it's not pretty folks...


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 9, 2013)

simplicity said:


> I always say: "You fight like you train and train like you fight".... Bottom line, fighting is fighting and it's not pretty folks...



You train by having someone unexpectedly, and i do mean unexpectedly, not scenario unexpectedly, sucker punch you so him and his friends can beat you unconscious then keep beating you with wood boards and whatever else they can get their hands on until either they get bored or the police show up?

That quote only works in theory. Getting as close to the situation youre preparing for as safely as you can in training is perhaps more accurate.


----------



## oaktree (Jul 9, 2013)

Good douchebags got what they deserved. 
Think about some guy smacking your wife or girlfriend,
Imagine he's a professional fighter damn right you'd smack him with a 2×4.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jul 9, 2013)

oaktree said:


> Good douchebags got what they deserved.
> Think about some guy smacking your wife or girlfriend,
> Imagine he's a professional fighter damn right you'd smack him with a 2×4.



Only thing is, we lack context. 

What i know is, he was upset with her, she didnt like that, she went out, then those guys came in. I think i read somewhere that it was her boyfriend and his pals. So basically, for all we know she could have been taking her time in the line and being a general pain in the neck,when  Falcao, who looks intoxicated or something to me and if so hed have lowered inhibitions, goes and tells her hes upset and in the process barely touches her. So she goes out and whines to her boyfriend, and now theyve got her 'honor' to protect and an excuse to go beat some guy up above and beyond the limits of reasonable force.
Or maybe he was randomly harassing her.
Or maybe something happened prior to that piece of recording.
Or maybe he asked her something relatively mundane and she responded incitefully.

We dont have enough information to damn him and prop up her buddies. Until we have more, im suspending judgement. I dont think its unreasonable to suggest doing the same.

EDIT: I wasnt going to add this, but hell. It cant hurt to actually express a personal view once in a while.
Ive seen this happen, ive heard about this happening, heres what i think happened.
She did something. No matter how small.
He was frustrated, and expressed his frustration. Those two girls were being confrontational as well.
He ran them off. Their egos were bruised.
Now have a good hard look at them two standing out there watching whilst their mates go in and attack Falcao and the person/s with him.
Does that look like the work of a victim wondering whats happening to you, or a girl whos gone out and arranged an assault?


----------



## RTKDCMB (Jul 9, 2013)

oaktree said:


> Good douchebags got what they deserved.
> Think about some guy smacking your wife or girlfriend,
> Imagine he's a professional fighter damn right you'd smack him with a 2×4.



No matter how much of a douchebag he was being to the girl, who was not physically hurt, smashing a 2 x 4 over someones head and punching and kicking him in the head whilst he is unconscious with his mates helping are the acts of cowards who should be prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law, including the girl who arranged it.


----------

